# Cheap car washes in Dublin



## gaius (28 May 2009)

Hey guys
Where's the cheapest place to get a car washed in Dublin? Nothing fancy. Just want the grime hosed off. In an apartment so cleaning it myself isn't an option.


----------



## hizzy (28 May 2009)

Hi gaius

Where in Dublin are you?

Regards

Hizzy


----------



## gaius (28 May 2009)

Islandbridge but I'm usually all over the southside for work/social.


----------



## JQ2002 (28 May 2009)

7quid self service for the garage on the left just after Harold's Cross bridge going outbound.


----------



## Bell Butts (28 May 2009)

Texaco on the coast road near bayside is advertising what it calls a 'recession wash' for €5


----------



## extopia (28 May 2009)

JQ2002 said:


> 7 quid self service



But sure I can do it meself at home for free?


----------



## mathepac (28 May 2009)

Bell Butts said:


> ... advertising what it calls a 'recession wash' for €5


Great stuff, done by a former bank CEO?


----------



## Niallman (29 May 2009)

Theres an Esso garage just off the outer ring road on the Newcastle road in Clondalkin. Its behind the Grange golf course. Their basic wash is €6 and you get an attendant power-wash and a conveyor wash. I go there all the time, it does a great job.


----------



## csl (29 May 2009)

€3 for the jet wash (DIY) in the Topaz garage near the KCR.


----------



## raindog (29 May 2009)

i think esso on the old airport road had an offer of basic car wash for 2 euro not sure if its still  available out there today so ill check


----------



## notnem (29 May 2009)

The car wash is still on the go on the Old Airport Road.


----------

